

GNU sort is now multicore aware - pixelbeat

The ubiquitous sort utility used on Linux, FreeBSD and OS X etc. now automatically takes advantage of available processors.<p>The code: http://git.savannah.gnu.org/gitweb/?p=coreutils.git;a=commit;h=9face836<p>A performance plot: http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-coreutils/2010-07/msg00144.html
======
spekode_
This is good news.

